# Writing Resources Autocrit vs. Pro Writing Aid



## solas (Feb 22, 2014)

I have used several programs for editing my writing.  As I have not had any formal creative writing education past secondary school, and although I believe I have a great story, I am very aware of my weaknesses.  Grammar (Yuck!)  Passive voice (Double yuck) and although MS Word does alert me to grammar and passive voice issues,(Word misses quite a bit) I have searched long and hard for a good program to fit my needs.  I have downloaded several of these programs and purchased a few but just recently have been using Autocrit.  I have a subscription so I can check chapters.   It picks up passive voice words such as have and was/were.  Showing vs. telling: could, feel/felt, hear/heard, it/there, etc., and unnecessary filler word such just/then and that.  It also alerts me to repeated words and phrases (Whoa!!!) but I have heard that Pro Writing Aid is a better program.  But before I impulsively purchase this program I am hoping some of you can give me feedback.  With gratitude.


----------

